# Can't find time to pump, and I'm a stay at home mom!



## Mom2MJLR (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 7 week old and a 14 month old. I really would like to pump REGULARLY, like on a schedule, but I can't ever find the time. My little one will hardly let me put him down during the day. If he lays flat, like in his crib, he cries (screams) and squirms. He has a lot of gas issues right now. I end up holding him upright against me so he can sleep, but then, I get NOTHING done.

If I do manage to get him to lay down for a few minutes, I use that precious time to dress, change, or bathe my 14 month old, or shower, or eat, or get some housework at least started! I play with my 14 month old one-handed pretty much since I always have the baby in the other arm.

I just don't know how to manage. I don't think I'll EVER get this right








Also, the few times I have been able to pump, as soon as I finished, the baby woke up hungry. I wondered if I had enough left in there to feed him. It always ends up this way. I'm getting frustrated.

I really want a good supply for traveling and hubby bottles, but I'm not having much luck.

Any advice?


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Honestly, I'd relax a bit.

If you're not working out of the home regularly, what's the rush to pump and give the baby EBM? Nursing your baby directly is 1) easier, 2) better for your baby and 3) better for your supply.

As for hubby bottles--your husband can bond with baby in many, many other ways without bottle-feeding him. Or maybe he can play with your toddler while you nurse your baby, and then you can get some one-on-one time with your toddler while he gets some one-on-one time with your baby.

If you really do want to pump (and, like I said before, I think it's just an added stress that you DON'T need), you can always pump one side while feeding your baby the other.

I really don't see the need for you to pump on a regular schedule unless 1) you're a MM donor, 2) your exclusively pumping or 3) you're working out of the home.

I'd give up pumping and nurse him at the breast exclusively if I were you.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

:

why pump if you don't have to??


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I agree with the above as well.

Do you have a sling? It won't help with your pumping issues, but it will help you hold baby hands free so you can get a little housework done.


----------



## Bauhinia (Jul 26, 2006)

When my dd was born, we had horrible latch issues, and for about a month I was pumping exclusively for her. Even with just a newborn, it was very frustrating to have to pump. What to do with baby while you're pumping?? With ds, I haven't pumped at all. I have to agree with the other posts that if at all possible just avoid pumping. It sounds like you are plenty busy with caring for your two little ones right now.
Perhaps when your newborn is older you can find a good routine that includes pumping.


----------



## Mom2MJLR (Jan 15, 2007)

I see everyone's point about not even pumping. But.. I'M TIRED also. If I could leave hubby a couple bottles, I could sleep for a few solid hours without worrying about the babies. Having them nearly back to back, I feel like I haven't slept in 2 years straight. I'm a zombie, running on sheer will power most of the time.

Maybe I am asking this in the wrong forum, since everyone is adament about strictly BF'g. I'd just like to be able to have a little more freedom from sitting and feeding him for several hours a day. A regular bottle would provide that, and time to sleep as well.

Oh, and it doesn't work to say 'sleep when the baby sleeps' because they rarely sleep at the same time, so when one is down, I'm looking after the other.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Feed on one side, pump on the other?


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2MJLR* 
I see everyone's point about not even pumping. But.. I'M TIRED also. If I could leave hubby a couple bottles, I could sleep for a few solid hours without worrying about the babies. Having them nearly back to back, I feel like I haven't slept in 2 years straight. I'm a zombie, running on sheer will power most of the time.

Maybe I am asking this in the wrong forum, since everyone is adament about strictly BF'g. I'd just like to be able to have a little more freedom from sitting and feeding him for several hours a day. A regular bottle would provide that, and time to sleep as well.

Oh, and it doesn't work to say 'sleep when the baby sleeps' because they rarely sleep at the same time, so when one is down, I'm looking after the other.

As the previous poster said, try pumping while baby's on the opposite breast. Let baby clean out one side, then when you move baby to the opposite side, pump the first breast. This should increase your supply over a couple of days. That way, when you finish up feeding and baby's laying on you asleep, you can pump off the last bit of milk for baby to have at that feeding that you "skip" having baby at the breast.

But you should be aware, if you make a habit of skipping that feeding, your body will adjust, and it'll be a little tough to get back into routine.


----------



## calidarling (Jul 14, 2006)

If your child is only seven weeks old you are still building and regulating supply so sleeping through feeding times should not really be an option for you anyway. When ever your baby is eating not from you, you would have to pump to maintain supply, so there really is no reason at this time to pump.

Good luck finding a way to rest, it must be hard with two little ones.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Can you sleep with baby in your bed? Or maybe DH can bring you the baby to nurse in bed and then put him back in his bed when you are done? Watch the babies while you nap and only wake you briefly to nurse?

The reason why tiny babies nurse so much is because they are providing the demand to build up the proper milk supply. Pumping does not maintain supply as well as nursing, it takes longer, and takes more attention from you.

Whenever I pumped, I would always find that nursing on one side while pumping on the other was the most efficient way to do it. That was a really good suggestion from pp.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2MJLR* 
I see everyone's point about not even pumping. But.. I'M TIRED also. If I could leave hubby a couple bottles, I could sleep for a few solid hours without worrying about the babies.









I hear that you're exhausted. But as a pp mentioned, this early in the relationship, IF you went to sleep while baby had a bottle, you'd really need to pump while baby was having that bottle anyway.

I agree that you should head to bed with the little baby- leave dh to have some time with the older baby.

hang in there!

-Angela


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

I also suggest pumping while nursing on the other side. Many moms find that they have the most success pumping like this first thing in the morning.

Have you considered co-sleeping? Many families find that they get the most possible sleep sleeping close to their babies. Some breastfeeding moms find that they never completely wake up to feed when they bedshare with nurslings.

I know it's difficult to get two babies to nap at the same time, but if this happens, are you napping when they nap?

Can you afford to have a postpartum doula, mother's helper, or maid service for awhile? It might take less effort for everyone if DH helps with the house rather than feeding bottles.

This too shall pass, I promise. Of course, there will be other challenges, but for now it's just one day at a time. I know if feels like you're not accomplishing anything, but the time that you spend mothering your babies right now IS a huge accomplishment and so very important (did you know that some countries consider breastfeeding as part of the GDP because it's so valuable?). Not so easy to quantify as a load of laundry or a meal cooked.

Your baby is in the "4th trimester" and is programmed to want to be close to you. It's the safest place to be, close to mom. I would also suggest a sling (baby can be tied to you in an upright position) and many babies like to be slung while mom is vacuuming, for instance. If toy pickup takes more than 5-10 minutes, you have too many toys out!

I showered with my babies and toddlers because they needed to bathe too and I knew where they were during that time.

It sounds like your baby might be experiencing reflux. (Because he needs to be upright.)
http://www.kellymom.com/store/handou...rns/reflux.pdf
http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBfussy.html


----------



## Twilight (Jun 9, 2005)

First - I have a baby about the same age as yours and I can't pump on a schedule. I try to pump every other day, whenever I get a chance, but it's not always at the same time. It's whenever I can get both children to sleep or be content for 15 minutes.

When I put mine down for a nap, I swaddle her tight and lay her on her side in a sleep positioner. The positioner has an incline so her head is a bit elevated. I think it's this one:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=search

And we use these swaddling blankets:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=search

The side sleeping, swaddling, and inclined head might help your baby sleep just a bit sounder... it seems to help ours.

Try to pump right after you've fed the baby.. just pump off whatever extra milk you have. If you can feed him to sleep, that might buy you 15 minutes to pump. Maybe set up the pump ahead of time so all you need to do is turn it on.

I know a lot of ladies here aren't big on having dad give bottles, but I do it. I'll be going back to work when baby is 8 months old, and besides - I had to have my appendix removed when DD1 was still nursing - so it was nice to have enough of a stash that I didn't need to offer formula, and DD1 was already good at taking bottles. So this time around we're offering a bottle of EBM from dad a few times a week, and I'm building at least 3 days worth of milk in the freezer.

Just one thing, always remember that whenever you have dad give a bottle, be sure you pump. skipping one feeding, once in a while, may not affect your supply - but it might make you very uncomfortable and you might have less milk tomorrow because of it.

Oh and ditto the mamas that recommend slinging... if you can't put baby down and you need to get things done, a sling will help a ton! Or get a baby bjorn or other soft carrier... I like the bjorn for hands-free housework








Good luck!!


----------



## logan&jordansmommy (Sep 5, 2004)

I also wanted to mention that they make bras so you can pump hands free. That way maybe you can pump one side even if you are holding your baby. I agree that you do have to pump when your baby feeds at night. But when my twins were little it took me so long to feed both of them. So I would have dh give them a bottle and I woke up to pump. Pumping only took me 10 minutes vs the hour or so it would have taken me to nurse. I was so exhausted from my c/s etc that it really did help. So I am not sure how long it takes you to nurse but if it is longer than 10 min it may be worth waking up to pump.
And yes a sling helps so much!

Oh I wanted to add. Why don't you just set a goal of pumping one time a day right now. Then if you do more great, if not no big deal.

Good luck!


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

As someone who has had babies back to back... to back here are a few tidbits that I have learned

Have a play and snack station set up next to your nursing chair so that would older one can play/eat while the baby nurses

Co sleep or at very least pull baby into bed with you at night to nurse then you can get some rest and sleep a little easier.

If you want to be able to put baby down then you might want to tray a bouncy seat or a swing. If your baby has a little reflux then this will help them a little

Have your DH help out with the housework - or if you can handle it just let some of it go... If your place is safe for you childen then everything else can slide a little.

Take time while your 14m old is napping - if you decide that you need to pump this may be a good time.

Your baby will likey start to slow down(or at least not take as long) nursing shortly and that will make it alot easier.

It is hard, but the fact that you want to pump and seem to be stressing over it are probly making it harder. I had to EP for my youngest - till she was 10 weeks and it was the hardest thing I've ever done, and it it hadn't been absolutly nessesary I wouldn't have done it.
Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I had the same issues when DS2 was younger... I still have the same issues, but wanted you to know it does all het a bit easier... either that or I'm just getting used to it now.

Have you tried gripe water to help with the gas?? I kept DS in my wrap or would let him have tummy time to help get rid of gas.

Good luck!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Even with just one baby, DS did not want to be put down for me to pump. So, I used WhisperWear, which goes inside my bra. It's battery operated, so I could walk abound with a squeaky chest and still be able to tend to DS. It's not the fastest pump, but it's the one I'm most mobile with, and it's comfortable.


----------

